# good cheap text messaging phone / plan



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

yesterday I got in the mail notification that my solo ore paid would now charge me 15 cents per outgoing text I can easily send 20 in a day so what used to be free would now cost me $ 60 a month based on 15 messages per day over 30 days. 

It wasn't actually free so to speak the plan was free text messages as long as you had a balance on your pre paid card so let's say what was $15 would now be over $60 so I'm looking for an alternative before the 8 tv of august any recomendations?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I had texting turned off on my phone. 

I now actually talk to people and make about 10 percent of the contact I used too. Text is too much and too easy to fall into the "gotta do it every day" trap, much like e-mail overuse.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

And now for an actual response to what was asked...

I use a basic texting plan from Rogers, $2 for 20/month, covers all my needs. Incoming are free up to 2500/month.

Monthly Plans Sent Messages Included Additional Sent Messages Receive Messages Included
$3 30 $0.15 Free* 
$6 125 $0.15 Free*
$10 2500 $0.15 Free*

It's gone up to $3 for 30.

More reasonable are packages which include surfing, voicemail, texting, etc., for $11, $15, etc.

e.g., 
Rogers.com - $11 Value Pack
$11 Value Pack - Includes:
Call Display with Name Display
Enhanced Voicemail
125 Text Messages
WhoCalled
Mobile Backup

These are for monthly plans. On pay as you go, texting other Rogers users is free, and there are texting plans that are nominal.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I have a few deaf friends with cell phones and they pay $20/mo for unlimited text messaging only service. I forget if it was plus or including the system access fee.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> And now for an actual response to what was asked...


There was absolutely no need for that kind of smart a$$ comment.

He asked for an alternative and I gave him one that worked for me.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SINC said:


> There was absolutely no need for that kind of smart a$$ comment.
> 
> He asked for an alternative and I gave him one that worked for me.


It's the interweb. There are many ways to take things.

It remains that this person is going to be sending text messages on a cell phone, regardless of your lifestyle choice. If he wanted to know "what worked for you," he would have asked for that. Which makes your comment less than useful, and your follow-up troll-like. No one said, "Don't post it," but if you're going to comment like that, you invite a reply. Followed by some useful information.

It remains that you didn't answer what was asked but talked about your self instead. While appropriate in some instances, this thread isn't your blog.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

You could try Virgin Mobile's myText&Talk $25 plan.

- Unlimited Texting (No extra costs involved)

- Unlimited Talk time Starting at 7:00pm Weeknights & Weekends (Unlike Rogers starts at 9:00pm)

- 100 day time minutes

Plus a $10 added fee for some other goodies that get thrown in.

Total per month would be $35.

Good thing is, you can text as much as you want. Talk longer then say Rogers on Unlimited time and get a few bonuses along the way.

Phone Rate Plans - myPlan™ Monthly Package - Virgin Mobile Canada

Forgot to add: This plan can be done on a month to month without a contract. So if you don't like it, you can cancel it and change to something else.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> It's the interweb. There are many ways to take things.
> 
> It remains that this person is going to be sending text messages on a cell phone, regardless of your lifestyle choice. If he wanted to know "what worked for you," he would have asked for that. Which makes your comment less than useful, and your follow-up troll-like. No one said, "Don't post it," but if you're going to comment like that, you invite a reply. Followed by some useful information.
> 
> It remains that you didn't answer what was asked but talked about your self instead. While appropriate in some instances, this thread isn't your blog.


When was the announcement? How did I miss it?

Surely someone appointed a moderator in this thread would be the only one making these types of comments as to my option to express an opinion or not.

On the other hand if you weren't recently promoted out of the for sale section as a mod, I will continue to ignore such remarks.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SINC said:


> When was the announcement? How did I miss it?
> 
> Surely someone appointed a moderator in this thread would be the only one making these types of comments as to my option to express an opinion or not.
> 
> On the other hand if you weren't recently promoted out of the for sale section as a mod, I will continue to ignore such remarks.


I'm pretty sure you'll find that hundreds have expressed comments about dozens of other comments and remarks in scores of threads. Your comments are not off standing in a corner free from assessment, review or advice, from anybody. I'm sure you have noticed this.

You'll also note the irony in commenting on my comments while stating that only a moderator could make such comments.

I have no idea what your last paragraph means, though.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> I have no idea what your last paragraph means, though.


It means I don't give a rodent's rear what you happen to think about my option to post or not in a thread. I'll continue to post when I feel it appropriate and ignore any remarks from you.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SINC said:


> It means I don't give a rodent's rear what you happen to think about my option to post or not in a thread. I'll continue to post when I feel it appropriate and ignore any remarks from you.


By all means. When does that start

_(As an aside, there was no way to know that from what you wrote.)_


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for the help everyone. That Virgin plan looks good ill look into that.

Oh and you 2 need to get a room, good lord!


----------

